# Inghilterra è mio!



## 昴流

Salve! 
Allora, mi servirebbe di sapere la traduzione per la frase che ho scritto nel titolo..anche se può sembrare strana ^^' Io ho provato a tradurla come "Angleterre c'est le mien", pensate che sia giusta? Grazie in anticipo!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì, è giusto . 
Altra possibilità : "Angleterre c'est à moi" o "Angleterre est à moi" . Sempre strana, senza articolo ...
Ciao


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonjour
...da non confondere con la famosa frase* :
à ne pas mélanger avec le cliché / une très connue phrase :
"L'état, c'est moi."
----
Ciao
-----
P.S. : *anche se sono convinto che gran parte degli italiani non incorrerà in tale errore.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno 
"l'Inghilterra è mio" .
A completamento della mia "mail" precedente in cui mi riferisco alla
frase celebre "l'état, c'est moi", vorrei aggiungere che:
c'è da segnalare/correggere un errore di battitura del testo (mi sembra lampante.)
Non vedo come si possa esprimere questo concetto in italiano se non
trasformando la frase e cioè : l'Inghilterra è mia.
Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, anch'io me lo chiedevo, ma aspettavo, e sempre aspetto, che *昴流* ce ne spiegasse il perché e il percome ...


----------



## patrovytt

Se ipotizziamo che "Inghilterra" sia il nome di un monte o, che so, di un vascello appena conquistato allora potrebbe avere un senso.
Ma aspettiamo l'intervento dell'autore del post...


----------



## Tuttuna

Mi permetto di fare una piccola correzione:



昴流 said:


> Salve!
> Allora, mi servirebbe di sapere la traduzione per la frase che ho scritto nel titolo..anche se può sembrare strana ^^' Io ho provato a tradurla come "Angleterre c'est le mien", pensate che sia giusta? Grazie in anticipo!!


 
e poi, mi chiedevo: ma se è vero ciò che è stato scritto qui sopra, e cioè che dovremmo dire "l'Inghilterra è mia", perchè non anche "Angleterre c'est l*a *mien*ne*"?

Grazie della risposta in anticipo.

Bye!


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Contesto? Penso che aiuterebbe in questo caso.... sembra proprio una frase di stampo napoleonico


----------

